# Hello from Iowa



## quest_enterprises (Nov 7, 2006)

New to MT and I was wondering if anyone out there knew of any JuJutsu instructors in the Cedar Rapids area. My instructor retired before anyone in the class reached the Dan teaching level.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I don't have any information - but I'm sure someone on here does; there are plenty of judo practitioners on the board.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  

Perhaps if you are still in contact with your instructor ask him/her who they would recomend you continue your training with.  

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome.  sorry i don't know anything about your region, but if there's a good school somebody here will know about it.


----------



## Drac (Nov 8, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and good luck with your search.


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Zarnyk (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Davenport may be a strech for ya but I've heard good things coming out of there.  Might be worth the drive?


----------



## quest_enterprises (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I look forward to many more communications.

Eugene


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad to have you here with us Eugene.  :wavey:   I hope you can find a school.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome Abaord!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT from Los Angeles! Happy posting.


----------



## exile (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello, QE---welcome to MT, good to have you with us!


----------



## pstarr (Nov 10, 2006)

Try contacting Mr. Chris Smaby.  Mr. Smaby is a 7th dan in Shotokan (JKA) and also teaches jujutsu.  He can be reached through the Linn Co. Sheriff's Office...and he's a dear friend.  Tell him Pete Starr sent you!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## hawkdave (Dec 7, 2006)

There is a very well regarded instructor in judo and ju jitsu by the name of Bill Cooley in Marion. The Cedar Rapids/Iowa City area has a ton of great places to train.


----------



## hawkdave (Dec 7, 2006)

Another newbie from Iowa saying hello to all. Glad to be here at MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------

